# What WordPress theme to get?



## pknavarro (May 15, 2013)

I do my own screen printing at home and I'm thinking of starting my tshirt line. I wanted to know which WordPress theme I should use and what plugins I should get to be able to sell my tshirts online. I'm fairly good at computers, not programming so much, so I'd need something that does not rely heavily on coding to get it to function. I'll need the shopping cart feature as well.

I've never used WordPress before but I know its very popular and there is a lot of support for it. I bought a hosting package from bluehost since they're able to use wordpress.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

WordPress, WooCommerce and one of these themes - https://wordpress.org/themes/search/woocommerce/

That's pretty much all you need to get started. If you later decide that you don't like your chosen theme, you can change it and not lose any of your WooCommerce products.


----------



## pknavarro (May 15, 2013)

Thanks tippy. Have you ever heard or used the theme called 'Flatsome' before. I read on some other post in the forums that it was pretty good. It costs around 70.00 though. I just don't want to waste my money only to find out that there's something better out there for the same or even better price.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

I have never used it, but Flatsome has had over 7500 sales so it must be doing something right.  

"Better" is subjective. For me, "better" is a theme that does not have a lot of bells and whistles that won't transfer over if I switch to a different theme. 

I always recommend starting out with a free theme because it allows you to test out WordPress/WooCommerce and find out if it is going to work for your purposes. Then if you decide to switch to Magento, Shopify, etc, you are not out any money (other then your time).


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Flatsome has actually had over 16,800 sales. That's great for popularity, but after a while your site will look like everyone else's.

New Wordpress ecommerce themes come out every day. There will probably always be something better coming along, that's inevitable. Don't wait, find what you like and what does what you need it to do and jump in. You can always change later.

I agree with Tippy, stick with the now de facto standard woocommerce ecommerce platform regardless of which theme you purchase. Flatsome is also built on woocommerce.


----------



## ghippleh (Aug 24, 2015)

Flatsome is made by Themify... I have one of the Themify themes (I use Landing) and they are AWESOME. The best part is the theme builder that comes with all their themes. I used (and paid for) several themes before settling on one from Themify and I think you will be pleasantly surprised by Flatsome... if only for the theme builder that comes with it.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Take a look at Divi by Elegant Themes, their last update added some really amazing control.


----------

